# Dragon Ball Z Live Action Is Happening (indie production)



## Dreaming Space Cowboy (Apr 22, 2012)

But it isn't going to be a sequel to dragonball evolution. Heck it isn't even being made by Hollywood but it already looks way more promising with the casting. Not only that but they are actually attempting to get the story right even traveled the world to find places similar to the dragonball series terrain. Here is their first update on the film.

Link to newest clip of the episode


----------



## Gabe (Apr 22, 2012)

cant be worse then evolution


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 22, 2012)

looks like it will be bad.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 22, 2012)

Probably will be worse then Evolution.


----------



## dream (Apr 22, 2012)

Will probably be better than DBE but that isn't saying much.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 22, 2012)

look to be awful.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 22, 2012)

Uugh. It's not "Zee", it's "Zed", it's not "Seyans", it's "Saiyans".
Confirmed for watching fucking terrible cut to shits dub version, so haven't even really saw DBZ. No good will come of it.


----------



## Dreaming Space Cowboy (Apr 22, 2012)

These guys actually seem to have an understanding of the characters so already ti is better in that department then evolution.


----------



## Bart (Apr 22, 2012)

Saw this ...

Hmmmmm ;S Hopefully in the future they'll be able to sucessfully adapt DB or DBZ but I doubt this'll meet my expectations :WOW


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2012)

A movie revolving around the Saiyan Saga?

Don't know if want.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 22, 2012)

Garunteed to be awful. Might be better than live action Bleach though.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 22, 2012)

It will be corny , just cause DBZ itself is a bit corny. But they got the cast down right, and everyone is experienced fighters so I bet the action will be really cool. I hope it does well.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 22, 2012)

Still wearing a sig I made eh?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Will probably be better than DBE but that isn't saying much.



I go with this for now.


----------



## Mako (Apr 22, 2012)

No more of these live-action movies. I don't care if the producers are from Hollywood or not. Certain things need to stay what they were created for. 

They seriously need to stop sucking money from Dragonball. The series has been through enough.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2012)

This is just a terrible idea.  It doesn't matter how big the budget is.  Some material doesn't adapt well.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 22, 2012)

I think it can be done, the problem though is that it will never be a movie, it will just be a fan adaptation.

DBE got the format right in a way that a live action film should do, but it failed in its execution. This fan, at best, would be the opposite. But best of luck to them.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2012)

The only thing in DBE that pleased me was the fight scene with the car at that guy's party.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 22, 2012)

Rukia said:


> This is just a terrible idea.  It doesn't matter how big the budget is.  Some material doesn't adapt well.



Meh, the Yamcha scene was done well though


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2012)

He meant the story. It's too nonsensical.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, well he's Rukia and he knows better than i do, he has eyes I don't.


----------



## Timmythelion (Apr 22, 2012)

I watched the third matrix movie the other day and there's that scene where they are fighting in the air, I was just sitting there thinking about Dragonball Z.


----------



## Ƶero (Apr 23, 2012)

I was expecting another kick to the heart but these guys seem like they really do care. That Yamcha scene was way better than anything in DBE. DBE made me want to punch a kitten in the face for pissing on my childhood.
Dragonball isn't something that translates well to live action in my opinion but I look forward to see what these guys can do. The Naruto live action thing that some guys did before was pretty good maybe these guys can pull it off too. I hope...


----------



## dream (Apr 23, 2012)

> That Yamcha scene was way better than anything in DBE.



Not too hard for something to top a scene from that movie.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 23, 2012)

were do i report revenge neg reps?


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 23, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Not too hard for something to top a scene from that movie.



I agree.


----------



## Bart (Apr 24, 2012)

Rukia said:


> This is just a terrible idea.  It doesn't matter how big the budget is.  Some material doesn't adapt well.



See the LOTR for futher details :3

But, Rukia, the various saga's aren't in comparison to the likes of let's say the _Silmarillion_, potentially it could be adapted well but you'd need an exception director and writer :WOW



Linkdarkside said:


> were do i report revenge neg reps?



Who revenge neg'ed you? ;O


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 24, 2012)

won't they give up? no dbz fan I know wants to see a live action movie to begin with. at best the stuff in dragon ball can be pulled off but not z I just can't see it.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 24, 2012)

You guys realise this isnt a big budget thing and is going to be free? It's not like you'll be losing money to watch it and it cant possibly be worse than Evolution.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 24, 2012)

I could have watched DBE for free a hundred times over but to this day I still and never ever going to watch that movie.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 24, 2012)

Timmythelion said:


> I watched the third matrix movie the other day and there's that scene where they are fighting in the air, I was just sitting there thinking about Dragonball Z.



I remember when I first watched the movie that they could really make an awesome DBZ movie by doing something like this.

It would have been pretty cool to watch instead of the stupid DBE.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 24, 2012)

People need to learn that their are certain things you can't make live action and dragonball Z is just one of them.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 24, 2012)

whit all soecial effects that DBZ require they would need Over 9000 million dollars.



Bart said:


> Who revenge neg'ed you? ;O


Hatifnatten.

there quite few others but i never reported them ,is there a tread or something to report wend i get a revenge neg rep


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 24, 2012)

I've said this before, but I feel the only saga that would work for a movie is the Pilaf Saga, because it works so well as a great introduction to the world/characters, but replace Pilaf with Picollo because Pilaf is a sucky villain.

(Or you could do that Emperor Horn, but who even remembers him?)

DBE did that part right, but did everything else wrong.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 24, 2012)

I agree. Heck, I always imagined that the first movie would have the RR Army as the villains, with their goal being the Dragon Balls for the sake of Piccolo's release.


----------



## Distance (Apr 24, 2012)

Meh, they're are just having fun. It doesn't look like something that fans should take too seriously.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Is this shit even real?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 24, 2012)

i think the Saiyan & Namek  Sagas could work as movies.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 24, 2012)

NOPE**


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 24, 2012)

18 year old douchebag Goku in DBE...


----------



## Mako (Apr 24, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> 18 year old douchebag Goku in DBE...



Anything can happen in the movies


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 24, 2012)

The Saiyan Saga lacks the structure to be a movie. At the absolute least, it would have to be a sequel because the set-up would be all wrong.

We'd need to know Picollo and Goku's history for their sudden defeat and alliance at the hands of Raditz to mean anything. Two, how would the training be done.

Even the anime doesn't show a lot of Goku's training on King Kai and the stuff like him falling into hell would be awkward padding. Focusing on Picollo and Gohan's growing relationship would be the best, but that wouldn't feel right because Goku is ultimately the main character in the story. I GUESS it could be tweaked to Gohan since in a way, it was him who defeated Vegeta, but Goku dominating the finale would seem odd. It's like that "Tekken: Blood Vengeance" movie, where it focuses on the girls, but when the finale roles around it suddenly becomes Jin's movie. that's bad writing. 

The second half of the movie would work fine, however.

The Namic Saga would be better, as it actually has a pretty cool story, but even then it would become redundant. It would probably have to be broken up in 2 or 3 movies if you wish to include Zarbon/Dodoria and the Ginyu Force. Even then though, I dont think there would be enough material for a finale movie.

Of course, I dont really believe this movie should be completely held to the standards. If it's just a fan movie, I'd probably not judge it so harshly as long as it adapts the essence of Dragonball without betraying it.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 24, 2012)

I already know this will be better then DBE. [Plus it's free..] On top of all that I watched a  short live action adaption type of thing for Street Fighter X Tekken.. It was worlds better then anything I've seen Hollywood make of them..


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 24, 2012)

just because it took 3 episodes for the anime character to put a light bulb doesn't mean the movie have to.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 24, 2012)

They're really driving this series into the ground between the games and this.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 25, 2012)

We'll see like this turns out, but starting with that saga is a mistake, unless they just wanted to use a popular saga, if another movie was ever done it should be more about the road adventures with some fights here and there like in the original manga. Kind of a cross between Avatar and Alice in Wonderland with martial arts.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 25, 2012)

I could see the movie being  a lot like this
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGSFDCPNoxU&feature=autoplay&list=LLKt6Ltgvsv2fTmxDVgwGNsw&playnext=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)

This isn't going to be a movie though. Just a trailer to a movie to show off.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 26, 2012)

Superrazien said:


> I could see the movie being  a lot like this
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGSFDCPNoxU&feature=autoplay&list=LLKt6Ltgvsv2fTmxDVgwGNsw&playnext=1[/YOUTUBE]



This was better then DBE...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

Anything is better than DBE.



ANYTHING.


----------



## ovanz (Apr 26, 2012)

Only anime or maybe CGI, everything else will be crap.


----------



## Matt-Uchiha (Apr 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This isn't going to be a movie though. Just a trailer to a movie to show off.



No, they've stated they're doing a full movie. 

As for anyone saying the Saiyan Arc is a bad arc to do for a movie due to the prior series, how many people do you know that CASUALLY watched DBZ as a kid. Almost all of my non-anime fan friends that watched DBZ as a kid barely watched Dragon Ball but still understood the plot fine enough. 

Besides, this seems to be marketed at DB fans anyhow, not to the preteen downsyndrome girls Evolution was targeted at.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 27, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> The Saiyan Saga lacks the structure to be a movie. At the absolute least, it would have to be a sequel because the set-up would be all wrong.
> 
> We'd need to know Picollo and Goku's history for their sudden defeat and alliance at the hands of Raditz to mean anything. Two, how would the training be done.
> 
> ...



A few things....

First of all, 80% of people in America were introduced to DBZ without knowing who the hell Piccolo was and why he and Goku were enemies....

2) King Kai actually did some training with Goku. It wasn't shown in its entirety because it would ruin it if you knew exactly what Goku was gonna do... It would be like training to use a sword for the first time and just stabbing the big bad's #2 guy with that sword as soon as you fought him. That's what Goku did to Nappa. If you knew what Kai-o-ken was before he used it, you'd see it coming....

3) The Hell thing was filler....

4) The main character doesn't HAVE to beat Vegeta... Hell, if the studios made just 1 movie and they ended it by Goku/Gohan or Krillin killing Vegeta I would be happy....



Skywalker said:


> They're really driving this series into the ground between the games and this.


The studio aint making this movie champ. Its a fan movie....


----------



## Avatar Korra (Apr 27, 2012)

It would be fucking epic if they made dragonball z live like this

Link removed

Imagine if they had a bigger budget

or something like this 
Link removed


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 27, 2012)

It'd be neat to atleast watch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

Watching some of the "best" live action DBZ cuts, I really don't see the fascination with a live action of this franchise.

It just doesn't work.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 27, 2012)

I like how the black guy is cast as piccolo 


Fan services is fan service . 

We need a gundam movie !


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 27, 2012)

Not everybody can pull off green , not even the hulk  .


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 27, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> The studio aint making this movie champ. Its a fan movie....


It doesn't matter, this series being made into live action by _anyone_ just won't work.


----------

